# Strongman Forum Created



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

As requested:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/strongman/


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

Good stuff its got its rightful place in the forum!

This is gonna sound really unappreciative but did we not go for a strongman & powerlifting section or did we decide to agree on sticking powerlifting stuff in here too or what?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Wardy21 said:


> Good stuff its got its rightful place in the forum!
> 
> This is gonna sound really unappreciative but did we not go for a strongman & powerlifting section or did we decide to agree on sticking powerlifting stuff in here too or what?


It's still open..

Read this and let me know your thoughts:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/suggestions/146898-rename-strength-power-section.html


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Nice one! I knwow a fair few people who will now use the forum!


----------

